#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  BP Process Safety Series - Safe Tank Farms and (Un)loading Operations (4th Edition)

## selmagis

Here we go to: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]


*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy in walk through. :Encouragement: See More: BP Process Safety Series - Safe Tank Farms and (Un)loading Operations (4th Edition)

----------


## sanjay70

Hi

it shows temporary unavailable.

----------


## mazharshaikh

yes same 
why is it?

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Link reports always temporarily unavailable, could you please repost
Thanks the book seem very useful

----------


## selmagis

Just tested. Everything is ok.  :Courage:

----------


## nael

Dear selmagis
Thanks for your great help and i hop that you will upload more series in the future , thay are realy so useful
my friends nothing wrong and its working properly

----------


## f81aa

I think that the problem is with Megaupload. After insisting a few times, I was able to download all of the 3 BP series titles uploaded by selmagis.

Good job selmagis.

Regards

----------


## bullseye

Thank you a lot!!!

I noticed that a lot of pages are missing at the end of each chapters any reason?

----------


## budi666

Many thanks... keep up the good work bro'

----------


## Paldex

Thankyou friend....

----------


## tsrc8204

Downloaded. 

Thanks.

----------


## selmagis

Yes @bullseye, sorry about. I was in hurry, but now here are missed parts: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Enjoy completed.  :Satellite:

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

I retried and finally got it, Thanks for the information

See More: BP Process Safety Series - Safe Tank Farms and (Un)loading Operations (4th Edition)

----------


## bullseye

thank you a lot...really nice pubblication!!!

----------


## phali2000

*Dear sir,

firstly i would like to say thank you very much for your sharings. Please share these modules in PSS:


Hotel Fire Safety

Hazards of Nitrogen and Catalyst Handling

Slide Rule 1- Foam Application Estimator for Full Surface Tank Fires (for use with Liquid Hydrocarbon Tank Fires)

Slide Rule 2 - Foam Application Estimator for Rim Seal or Bund (Dike) Fires (for use with Liquid Hydrocarbon Tank Fires)
*
my email address: len.bhld@gmail.com , please send me or post here.
Thanks you very much!

----------


## selmagis

Hi @phali2000. I have only second, and will be available here soon. Be around.  :Cheerful:

----------


## josefreitas

thanks

----------


## gateaux_boy

Thank.

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## casaouis02

Tanks dear

----------


## ivan_s60

the link is permanently disabled, could you repost in other site.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Yes, the link is banned & blocked. Could some one share the link of another which works. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Ghalib

Would anybody share again on new link, Thank you.

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].

----------


## ivan_s60

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links].



Thank you very very much :Semi Twins: 

See More: BP Process Safety Series - Safe Tank Farms and (Un)loading Operations (4th Edition)

----------

